# What would optimal labs for Free T3 and TSH look like?



## speedpro50 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been searching the forums for a while and I am confused about which numbers you want in the top end of range and which you want to be in the lower end of range. I am seeing in different places phrases like "mid to top end of range" but it seems to vary by poster. Is there a generic rule of thumb to go by for TSH, Free T3, T3 Uptake and free T4?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

High RBC, hyper
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)91920-6/abstract
(Copy and paste into your browser)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab for that particular test.

Maybe some of the info above will be helpful!


----------

